# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Nopirkšu Mikroshēmu К157УД2

## Veiss

Vēlos nopirkt Mikroshēmu*К157УД2.* Ja kādam ir rakstiet PM vai arī šeit.


Paldies.

----------


## spoks

Cik tev tās vajag? Un kurā vietā atrodies?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Latgalītē noteikti jābūt.

----------


## Veiss

Skatoties kāda cena. 5-10gab. Es atrodos Rīga-Saulkrasti

----------

